# mirrors



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Looking for a mirror for a home gym. About 6ft by 4ft. Lightweight as possible. Any suggestions where to source one for a decent price?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

EBay. Used sliding wardrobe door.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Gumtree... for all your local mirror needs


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Charity shops.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there such things as legitimate gym mirrors? I have been thinking for my own home gym and don't fancy the glass smashing if something goes wrong.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Charity shops.


Ever hear the little joke about how a man, who walks into a charity shop picks up some clothing and asks the staff had anyone died in it? and when they replied No!! he would reply by stating he simply didn't want it?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Sliding wardrobe door is a good call. Try places like ebay and The Range.


----------

